# New pea shooter



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just bought some gun junk of a guy that contains a H&R Bay State 410. Just shot it couple times with some old paper 410s that I got with it. There are a couple starlings that ain’t going to show up a roost tonight. Shoots and functions well. The only downside on this one is it’s spattered with white paint. No problem getting off metal but wood is going to be PIA. Finding old H&Rs and IJs with good wood is like finding diamonds in a goats butt. I don’t know what people used them for that 9 out of 10 are taped or wired together. The old ammo looks to be 40s or 50s paper. They shot good as new ones. Paper shells stored in basements and outbuildings in Ohio can be ruined by damp. Sometimes to point shell is swelled and won’t fit the chamber. Will put pic up when I get paint off. Might just refinish the wood if it’s same trouble.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

patience, qtip, goof-off. If you're good you can get the biggest chunks off before it goes to the finish.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

WD-40 & 0000 steel wool has worked with paint spatter on gun stocks for me.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

The steel wool works really well. PB blaster is good as well


----------

